

JavaScript Push API - pubnub
http://www.pubnub.com/tutorial/javascript-push-api
Full Publish + Subscribe Push Framework in JavaScript
======
jeff18
This looks really, really awesome -- App Engine users have been needing
something like this for a very long time. Unfortunately, Google is about to
roll out their own version for free:

<http://code.google.com/apis/feed/push/>

and a native App Engine solution called the Channel API:
[http://code.google.com/events/io/2010/sessions/building-
real...](http://code.google.com/events/io/2010/sessions/building-real-time-
apps-app-engine-feed-api.html)

~~~
pubnub
PubNub works everywhere and requires no setup.

Google Feed requires extra setup with a hub server called pubsubhubbub. The
App Engine Channel API will mean you are stuck on Google's App Engine.

~~~
jeff18
FYI, I tried to respond to your email but it bounced, hope you read this
comment!

~~~
pubnub
Great. Sorry about the bounce. I've read the comment and resent my email with
an alternate email.

------
metageek
"Performance is number one and so is usability."

How dilbertian.

~~~
pubnub
Dilbert cosmic points.

------
marstall
neat. looks like it uses polling + JsonP to maintain state.

tried to install trafficbeat on my site, but got a javascript error - looks
like the script tags they give you to copy/paste are including files that
aren't javascript.

~~~
pubnub
I copied and pasted Traffic Beat on <http://ltsun.com/>

------
matrixownsyou
Dojo supports a lot of this for quite some time, ie.:
<http://docs.dojocampus.org/dojo/publish>

~~~
pubnub
PubNub is Networked Comet Messaging. dojo is only information within the
application.

------
gooberdlx
looks exactly like: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1216648>

~~~
cgbystrom
<http://beaconpush.com> is also a similar service.

~~~
pubnub
PubNub Supports Mobile Phones.

------
BlueZeniX
WOh! The demo videos are awesome :-)

~~~
pubnub
Video! <http://vimeo.com/12331527>

------
webuiarchitect
Amazing. Very optimized and smooth.

~~~
pubnub
webuiarchitect++

------
justinchen
Love the background image.

